# April 2019 SE Results Thread



## ChaosMuppetPE (Apr 8, 2019)

Just trying to get a jump on this. I am 99.9 repeating % sure I passed. How did you do?


----------



## Stewie (Apr 23, 2019)

congrats


----------

